# Peterborough National Motorhome Show - are you going?



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ok, hands up all, who is attending? 

If i'm going to be wandering around in me wellies up and down the fields looking for you I would like a rough idea of how many MHFacts stickers/posters/flags/t-shirts/hats/murals i need to look for. :lol: 

Oh, and I do mean wellies ... grass is pretty damp round here at the mo.  

Actually, second thoughts, i may just sit on the hill - the only one for miles is right next to the showground and I am camped on top - and play spot the MHF member with my binoculars!

Incidently, when i say hill, i mean slight rise in the ground, before you people with real hills jump up and down and laugh at our only high point. 8O 

So go on then, shout if you are attending.

Leigh


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Leigh,

3 MHF stickers. One in windscreen, one in rear window and one on lapel.

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Leigh

We are going to Peterborough show. We have one MHF sticker on the front drivers side next to the MCC long sticker at the bottom of windscreen. Have another sticker but not put it anywhere, maybe on rear window for show.
We have an Auto-Trail Cheyenne 660 and will be in the club area.
Hope to see you

Rita


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We hope to get there on Fri.

Will be in an Autosleeper Nuevo, with MHF stickers on Windscreen & rear window, and Poster in side window.

Haven't booked, so will be in general area


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Ill be there in the general area arriving Friday at some point, Hymer 644
Tall good looking fat and baldy and thats just the wife. :lol:


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We will be there in the general area, sickers front and rear. lifestyle 590RL If you see a bloke crying because shes gone walk about with cheque book that will be me...

Ian&Col


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Leigh.

We shall be there in the general area. Shall arrive about 8pm on friday. We have a burstner 748-2 MHF sticker above tax disc. Hope the weather is dry as this is our first trip as motorhomers. Will it all run smoothley I ask myself? Hopefully yes.

steve & ann---teensvan.


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Hi'y'all,

Still on target for arriving on Friday at some time after lunch.

We are in an Autosleeper Luxor EB - currently whiteish with large black run stains all down the panels - no time to clean it lately.

We have a large self made MHF sticker in the front window ( above tax disc) with our handle - Trecker - underneath and another small one in the drivers window.

We will be in the general area - cos we're common as muck - probably surrounded by empty wine bottles.

Give us a knock if you pass and if the corks out - who knows!!!

See you all there.

Trecker 
being Tony & Margy


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

We are going to be there.

Booked for club section but got sent to general section 'cos we were late.

Hymer B644 - leaving teenage kids with Grandama & Grandad, but have a small terrifying westie with us called Dougal. He is not pedigree, 'cos his tail is curled into a circle, and by god he knows it.

With a couple of friends in a 91 654, hopefully facing each other, We have a sticker on the windscreen and i have printed a poster and will put it somewhere where it can be seen.

I have a brownhills gold card cos i bought my first "proper" van from them in 1999, and got thrown out of their tent in 2003 at York for being too young (43) - or maybe it was because i had had drunk too much of that free cheap german canned lager.

look forward to seeing anyone from MHF

Dave & Maureen


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We are going & will be in the UK Campsite area if anybody is looking us. We had ordered our tickets & paid for them online only to find out we had won tickets :roll: through http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk I rang the contact number & spoke to one of the oranisers explaining the situation & she said we could exchange one set for another show, so I'm having tickets for the York show.


----------



## Beancounter (May 20, 2005)

We'll be there in the Benimar Owners section - in a Hobby 700 with a parrot on the roof 8O 

Pop in to see us - coffee always available but I don't do tea :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi - yes we will be there. We have a trade stand - it is stand number 123A so please, please come and say hello - I would love to meet you all.

Hope you all have a good time and I just hope this horrible weather improves.

Sonesta


----------



## 89193 (May 16, 2005)

HI ALL

we will definately be visiting - but not staying over as we live in peterborough. still i may get the other half to drive me to the pub .....who am i kidding ?


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Arriving Thurs,they usually let you in about 2pm,we will be with C.C.(Bedfordshire)

Will have our Border Terrier,Jake and parrot,Hollie with us.

Van is for sale if anyone wants a look at it, at the show.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Leigh. We hope to be there probably some time on Friday, haven't booked so will be in general section, One of few "Moncayo's" no doubt.

Cheers Sid


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

:roll: We hope to go on Thurs all being well and will be in the general or disabled section ... Hymer S520 with eagle on the back and Spanish bulls on the dash along with Welsh dragons! We have a sticker in the bottom middle of window and our reg no. is P5 HYM. Our two yorkies will certainly be heard if not seen! Looking forward to seeing some of you! Ana and Paul


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi gitanarosa,

Just seen your reg.no. our's is R5 HYM on our B584.


----------



## 94685 (May 1, 2005)

*petrbrough show*

hi all i am hoping to go on sunday, after i pick up my new m/h on sat, mclouis
glen, got no stickers mhf, but will look out for some !! 8) 8)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We may make it to Peterborough weather permitting dont fancy being stuck up to the axels in mud like last time but if its fairly dry will be there probally Thursday. Stickers in the front and back windows and P88 POT reg Swift Gazelle F61 2 yorkies yapping as well :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi - will definitely look out for your R5 HYM!!!!
Lady J894 - would love to see your yorkies!! Our two love going to a show and meeting new friends!! Ana xx


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi All, 

Looking forward to meeting up with you, looks like it will be a crowd!

Just to let you know, weather forecast is good. Bit overcast tomorrow but the rest of the week should be beaming sunshine .... errrm .... but don't hold me to it!

Ground is dry, sun is shining and it looks to be a fab weekend.

Leigh 8)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ894 said:


> We may make it to Peterborough weather permitting dont fancy being stuck up to the axels in mud like last time.


At Malvern we were able to back onto the grass but keep front wheels on tarmac. (front wheel drive), Haven't been to Peterborough before, is it not possible to do the same there?

Cheers Sid


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sidt,

For some reason we end up being pulled out,they have tractors at back of general area waiting.Last year i had the biggest row with the organiser about how they treat people who come on spec,they cut that grass days before the show and leave the cuttings.

They do not like wheels on path ,safety they say ,two years ago we would not go where marshall wanted us and put wheels on path he went mad,This year told marshall ground was to soft he insisted we park and we dropped down,every van in area had to be pulled out,The ground runs downhill from show and so does the water onto general area.

I insisted the organiser come over and see for himself,he came and pulled us out and said he would see if they could use different ground this year.We have booked with C.C.the clubs always get best ground,but we are never sure if we can go to show until last minute.I would rather loose my money than put up with a quagmire.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Anyone know the website for the show.

Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.nationalmotorhomeshow.co.uk/


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Ta. Sid


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just back from Peterborough. Arrived Friday mid-morning, left Sunday around 4pm. Lovely weekend, not a drop of rain, solar cells kept batteries topped up. Bought an Autobox:
http://www.autoboxeuropa.com/
and had a sociable time with people I knew from MMM, some on MHF. No-one spotted my makeshift MHF clothing badge, though :-(

Dave


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We went from friday till sun, had a great time, bought a new trolley, sold the old one by hanging it off the awning (very naughty - i know). got some great bits and bobs from O'Leary's - what a treasure trove that place is.

I got thinking it would be great to be able to go to a show where you could boot sale all your surplus stuff, but i guess it won't happen, maybe i'll organise one myself when i can give up working 

BUT - never saw a sticker, looked into lots of vans, to the point where my better half and companions were callng me an anorak 

And then i see looking back throught the thread this



> Hi gitanarosa,
> 
> Just seen your reg.no. our's is R5 HYM on our B584.


Ah dear you guys are so vain 

Mine is N5 HYM 

If i won the lottery tommorow Hymmi, i'll be round with the cash.

I could have a short hymer for when we haven't got the kids, and a long
one for when they are with us - and it would look cool with 2 vans in the drive.

Shall we start a 5 prefix HYM club 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave!! The idea of starting a club for us with similar registrations appeals!! What is even worse though I realise now that we saw your motorhome!! I focused too much on the plate obviously and never saw the sticker! You were (I think parked in the general area a few rows in front of us) - we were about as far as you could get from the show right down by the main road but this was preferable to where the marshalls wanted to park us in a long row with a motorhome in front, behind, and both sides!! Felt as if we were on a traffic jam on the M6! 
Really wish I'd investigated further now... also see J5 HYM but he sells in the shows. We only bought ours recently and were amazed that it was a reasonable price. 
The Peterborough show was really good - wish the weather forecast was as good for the Carmarthen show but it's looking gloomy...!!
Hope to see you at another show!! Any other similar reg numbers belonging to the forum??!! Ana xx


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Dave,

We had a very enjoyable show, mainly down to the weather.

We replaced to ageing double skillet with a set of Italian Diamant Stone cooking pans. It was a wallet shattering experience.

Met Sid T and his good lady and that was the only MF members we saw. 

If you know well in advance you will be attending the shows it's possible to arrange an area solely for Motorhome Facts. This would save members wandering around the site peering into van looking for MF stickers.

We usually attend Peterborough, Lincoln & York travels permitting of course.

No, I'm not volunteering to organise any shows because as a MMM Travel Consultant I get a free pass to the shows and get a spot in pole position in the press park.   

Our next shows Lincoln, sticker will be in the windscreen, might do a bit better there.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana & Don

Well i was looking in windscreens for stickers Ana, but didn't think to look at number plates, cos i missed the part of the thread before we left for the show. And naturally i thought that no one else would have the same idea as us for a HYM plate  - we got ours for a xmas present for the 2 of us - from us.

So be looking out for number plates at - hmm - probably York next, but you never know.

I also just realised that the first thing we bought on friday were some secondhand exterior silver screens, so my prized mhf sticker would have been covered and only the side one would be visible.

Pity we didn't bump into you cos Dougal the Westie would have loved to yap at some close relations.

And Don - yes the weather was marvelous, i seem to have picked up a light tan from a weekend in Peterborough, which is a cool answer to anyone who has said - You look like you've been away - anywhere nice?

I thought the show was the best i'd been to. The toilets were new, there were functioning showers. The new pub area was really nice and we had decent access to water and emptying. 

I remember going to Stratford a few years back and walking what seemed like half a mile with the thetford cassette, and then queue for 20 mins.

As for an MHF area, i think i'd prefer to stick to how we do it now, simply because we come with friends and pull up together, one reversed in and one front in first. We then roll out the awnings to make a big internal area where we drink, chat and lament that we have left the kids with our parents for the weekend :lol: 

I'll just have to get better at the hunt the sticker thing, and not get thrown off course when i see all the wonderful mods folk have made to their vans.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Dave - I blame the 2nd hand silver screens for not spotting you them!! 
Really hope to see you soon - I say that YORK is too far but I read your reply to Paul and he said "not really!" - WHEN is York? He may just talk me round this but don't put your silver screens on!! LOL Ana xx


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Roadrunner,

Computors been playing up,not been able to answer before,

Number plates,we girls have to have our accessories too 8) ,and our van says she would love a big brother to park next to,so don't wait to win the lottery!!!!!!

Last year when looking at the plates they had S6 HYM.

A club that would be good we could all park in order in a line 8O 

You mentioned car boots,they used to have one on Sunday morning at Slough show,it was brilliant.We always take bits to sell at shows,that i think was a part of the show wandering up and down the rows seeing what people have for sale.Newbury show coming up will you make it?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Ana

York Show 16 -18 September

Don


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Richard (Dick) & Mary who we met at the Beverley rally found us & we enjoyed a few drinks with them. We were on the UKcampsite area close to the main stand. The spot we had was the best we have ever had at Peterborough, about 5 mins from the stalls & vans, it was great to be able to pop back to take a break. We went to try to decide which van we are going to get near the end of the year, originally it was going to be between a Hymer B634, 534 or 544. Unfortunately after looking at nearly every A class van there the budgets gone right out of the window & really liked the look of the Frankia's. Booked our holidays now so we can go to the Dusseldof show to try to make some contacts with some of the dealers as we intend to get one from Germany.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi - Ana

York show is 16-18th September, and Newbury is 13th-15th May.

I've never been to Newbury, always try and do Peterborough, York, and Stratford, although last year, that was no good at all for trade stands, but we had a nice day in the town, and the firework display is something else.

So might go to Newbury, even if its just a saturday night stopover. must consult with Mrs Roadrunner on this one, Doug the dog would definatley be up for it :dog:


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don and Madge - long way but long way away too... will try!! Especially if we meet some of yous!! Ana xxx


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again,

Ana last year we had a week out for York Show met up with Glen & Kim (welsh wizard),did Yorks moors,watched them filming Heartbeat,wildcamped on the moors,Whitby is lovely,best fish & chips ever at the Magpie then went to York show,well worth the long trek.

Roadrunner,

I think Newbury is the old Slough show,but run by Warners now, not been to it but people say it is a good show.


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi!! Glen and Kim get everywhere...!! We may just go to York - we have always wanted to go to Whitby and those fish and chips sound good!! Ana xx


----------

